# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Christina Vargas

## sobral

IFBB Figure Pro, πιστοποιημένη personal trainer (ISSA), μοντέλο φυσικής κατάστασης και ιδιοκτήτρια της Vargasbikinis.com
Γεννήθηκε στις 26 Ιουνίου 1984, ζει στο Λας Βέγκας της Νεβάδας. έχει ύψος 1.55cm και ζυγίζει 45κιλά. Έχει εμφανιστεί σε πολλά περιοδικά όπως Oxygen magazine, Muscle Mag, Planet Muscle, Iron Man magazine, Muscle and Fitness.

Διακρίσεις:

2008 NPC Border States Classic XXIX Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Championships - 4th
2009 IFBB Border States Pro Figure - 11th
2009 IFBB New York Pro Figure - 13th
2009 IFBB Houston Pro Figure - 13th
2009 NPC Junior National Bodybuilding, Fitness & Figure Championships - 1st
2010 IFBB Tournament of Champions - 7th
2010 IFBB Jacksonville Pro - 19th
2010 IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Figure & Bikini - 9th
2011 IFBB MuscleContest Pro Bikini - 6th

φωτογραφίες:


















πως το βλέπεται το κορίτσι? :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## RAMBO

τι παθατε και ποσταρετε τετοια ωρα τετοια πραματα :02. Shock: ????νυπτω τασ χειρασ μου :01. Mr. Green: 

υ.γ μαρεσουν τα ματια τησ

----------


## gym

πολυ καλη κ ειδικα στις τελευταιες ο μηριαιος μπομπα... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jimmy007

Εγώ θα την χαρακτήριζα ως κίνητρο για να κάνεις HIT μαζί της... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

πωωωωωωω καλε μου θεουλη!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## spafspaf

:02. Shock: 
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## onymos

θα την  εβαζα Νο 2 μετα τν LAtona :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

απο στησιμο αλλο τπτ  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Tasos Green

απίστευτες γραμμες...  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Saldi

Τρομερή!Το σώμα της πραγματικά έχει οσους μυες χρειάζεται θεωρώ..
PS:Νομίζω οτι ο πλαστικός χειρούργος κάτι έκανε με το στήθος της και η είναι αρκετά ασήμετρο η απλά ετσι φαίνετε στις pics!

----------


## pan0z

δεν εχω να πω τιποτα !!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

Koπελαρα!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## onymos

> Koπελαρα!!!!


οχι οχι κοπελαρα....μ#@#$αρα ειναι! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------

